# Trying To Add A Ammeter And Voltmeter



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a 2006 21RS and I am looking for a good location to mount a voltmeter and ammeter. Here is the ammeter I purchased and the voltmeter is the same size. I am thinking that above the refrigerator might be the best place. I am looking for advice in two areas:

First, any suggestions for a better location?

Second, does anyone know a good way to run wires to the area above the refrigerator or know what is behind the wooden panel? It looks like I will have to cut holes to mount the meters and run the wires. I don't know what is behind the panel and I am apprehensive about cutting holes without knowing what is behind. I don't think that I can gain access without cutting holes, but maybe someone here can confirm a way of removing the panel without disassembling the entire cupboard area.

If anyone knows something pertinent to my situation, please post! Thanks in advance.

Marcus


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Don't know about location, but instead of a seperate ameter and voltmeter, look at a trimetric battery meter. It has both, along with the ability to determine a pretty accurate state of charge/discharge and a few more useful things for dry camping. Also the new one has the ability to monitor voltage on multiple battery banks.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I put my voltmeter under the fridge right next to breaker box. It made wireing easy and it is pretty easy to read. good idea for both espesially for dry camping.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

KTMRacer said:


> Don't know about location, but instead of a seperate ameter and voltmeter, look at a trimetric battery meter. It has both, along with the ability to determine a pretty accurate state of charge/discharge and a few more useful things for dry camping. Also the new one has the ability to monitor voltage on multiple battery banks.


I looked at the trimetric, but I am too much of a cheapskate. I already purchased the other two meters, so no going back now!


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> I put my voltmeter under the fridge right next to breaker box. It made wireing easy and it is pretty easy to read. good idea for both espesially for dry camping.


Can you post a photo of the install? My only reason for wanting to go up high is because I have small kids. I might still put it low just for the ease of install.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe a few photos will stimulate the conversation:









This is what the ammeter and voltmeter look like.









Here is a little closer view.









This is the refrigerator with the panel above that I am looking at.









This is my initial thought on where to put the ammeter. I would probably center the two and put a toggle switch somewhere nearby.









I think this was Ridgway-Rangers' suggested location. Upside is it is way easier to route the wires, downside is my two young boys might decide it is a new toy.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

So no one has removed their refrigerator and know what is behind this panel?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've run wires up/down the back of the ref in the outdoor access area. It would be tough to do in your case because you'll need to drill back in very close to the roof and that won't be easy. Definetly post pictures if you take that on.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I added a battery monitor and solar controller to my 25rss. The location I choose was under the drawer in the back wardrobe. I choose this location because it was easy to get to and it made running the wires under the TT to the batteries and to the power center much easier. Maybe you could use the same location? Kirk


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Have you considered the panel above the microwave? I had to take out my microwave once and there was nothing above it. It would be easy access to the power connections for the light switches by the door.


----------

